# Weapons Mounted Farm Equipment



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I just finished fabricating up a mount for a sprayer for the back and a basket for the front of my ATV and welded up a gun rack for a Ruger 10/22 to keep on it permanently. I have a Ruger Mark I .22 Auto that lives in my cab tractor and an old 20 Ga. shotgun in my Kawasaki Mule. Does anyone else keep weapons mounted in their equipment?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Note to self - get some farm equipment.


----------



## RogerD (Mar 31, 2014)

Not mounted to the equipment, but I usually have this holstered to me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michigan frowns on uncased long guns in vehicles. And they consider even a bicycle a vehicle.

So we need to have a CPL to carry a pistol while cutting the lawn/weeds on a riding lawnmower


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a Remington SP 10 that is a little cumbersome do to its length. But loaded up with three and a half inch super magnum #4 buck it is very effective for varmint remediation. As having one in the cab is illegal we have figured out a very effective means of deer hunting in the corn. The deer are not scared of the combine and will not leave the corn rows until they are diminished down to a dozen or so. When you get them down to that point the hunter walks along the side of the the combine on the blind side to the deer. When the driver sees the deer you make a signal to the walker who then stops and waits for the combine to drive past. You just stand there until the deer have the oh shit look on there face when they realize you are six rows away with a semi auto. Big fun for quality deer management.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Glock 20 10mm goes on my hip before the boots go on my feet for the day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It is hard to believe that there are states where one can not carry a weapon, concealed or open, on their own property. Heck, we don't even need permission to keep loaded firearms in our vehicles while on public roads.
All of our farm equipment is small and mainly hand operated, such as our rear tine tiller. The exception is a riding mower that doubles as a small tractor for disc work, pulling a dump cart, or a small box blade. I would love to have a small Kubota or Mahindra with a bucket on the front and a PTO and three point hitch on the back.
I usually keep a Ruger Single Six w/magnum cylinder on my hip while doing chores and a lot of times have a shotgun nearby. I even put a sling on my .410 single shot so I could carry it and tools at the same time.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Michigan can frown on my butt!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

In the tractor cab is a 22-250, in the cake truck we keep a 220 swift and the hydra bed truck is a 270. I also keep my 1911 with me and usually a rem 700 aac-sd 308 with 20 in bull barrel 1/10twist for the longer range stuff. I hit a coyote last week at over 700yds with the 308 and wouldn't have been able to do it with the swift..

In the side by side there is a 12 ga and a 270 mounted in there as well. The ones kept in the tractors/vehicles are the "older" weapons that have been thru hell and don't mind if they get a little banged up. The swift looks like it has been driven over 100 times but still shoots straight which is all that counts.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonder if I can get a rifle mount for my garden hoe.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Wonder if I can get a rifle mount for my garden hoe.


That would be an interesting look..


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Could be a whole new line of goods. Any entrepreneurs out there?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Wonder if I can get a rifle mount for my garden hoe.


How about this one in 5.56mm
View attachment 5290


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Hoe the row and shoot the gophers at the same time.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

DARN! 
I thought you were going to show some MOUNTED weapons.


----------

